

Show HN: Tiny Guitar - Free on iOS App Store - ronyeh
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id504720445

======
ronyeh
Hi all,

I'm the developer of Tiny Piano
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5289684>).

Now I'm trying to capitalize on the success of the piano app and seeing if a
similar model will work with guitar.

Of course, if these apps both do well, the next step would be to port to
Android. I'm just waiting for Google I/O so that I can get my hands on a Nexus
7v2.

Feel free to ask me any questions!

